# Camera shutter release remote?



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

i dont think so.. searches and specs came up negative


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

doesn't look like it http://support.nikontech.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/6197


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

That's surprising. You can use the self timer if you're in a pinch and if it's available.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

oh man, so no then?
Anyone have anything else to add?


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> That's surprising. You can use the self timer if you're in a pinch and if it's available.


This camera only has 2s and 10s, i would just want to have a bit more
control and not have to go run to the camera to set the timer
every time to i want to take a picture, ahah ;P 
one of the things
i dont like about this camera now.a nd the fact that i have to buy
an adjustment ring in order to be able to put filters or lenses on,
altough it wasnt supposed to have lenses put on it. sorry, out of topic, ahah


----------

